
Patreon Bars Anti-Feminist for Racist Speech, Inciting Revolt - dredmorbius
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/24/technology/patreon-hate-speech-bans.html
======
jrnichols
"Ms. Hart said. “You cannot say those words on our platform. It doesn’t matter
who you’re directing them at.”

But he didn't say them on their platform. He said something offensive in a
YouTube video ack in Feb.

This really does seem political.

Oddly enough though, Patreon also significantly tightened the reigns on adult
content in late 2017, in what many felt was an anti-feminist move.

